# Finally getting started



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is the room as it looked when my daughter lived down there. (I hope the pics show up). Notice we closed in the bar to make a walk in closet. Well I have been sheet rocking all week. The ruff walls and the overhead part (hiding the duct work) along with the supports have been sheet rocked and sanded, and are now ready for paint. The bar is opened back up and is starting to take shape.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is after the first weekend. The overhead doesn't show the latest work. I wasn't sure exactly how to "fix" the terrible job done hiding the duct work and pipes. Soooo I just put sheetrock over it all. More pics to follow as the works progresses.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

That's some good tapin' there, Brent! You are missing the obligatory four or five screws that missed studs


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a update....And a pic to share. Things are moving along, and I am getting very excited about having a functioning media room.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like a nice size room. Is that hole to the right where your equipment rack will be? Keep the pics coming...:T


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

That is correct. The equipment rack is going in the hole to the right. 
The room will actually be kind of three separate sections. The Theater part, with 5 chairs, 2 on a riser.
Then the bar area with it's own recessed lighting and a 26" TV on the wall.
Lastly will be a "milling" around area, where guest not interested in the game or movie but still want to be at the party can visit. It is as you stated a nice size room, however I am quickly running out of space. I didn't foresee that in the planning stages.

Oh yeah, edited to ask........ Have any of the rest that have completed your project gone over budget????? sarcasm intended.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

It isn't finished by any means, however it is starting to look like something. I'll post the pic's later...I guess I need to resize.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe this will work. I hope I didn't size them down too much and affect the quality.


----------



## bucky925 (Sep 13, 2009)

one more. If you notice the celling fan is gone. All my lights and speaker are recessed now. Getting there, it just takes time.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice! I like the two dual woofer inwall subs (I am a Klipsch/Jamo fan). I love your seats too.

Are you going to paint or cover the frame with black material?

As for budget...my room has been a work in progress for over 3 years now due a limited budget. It's way too easy to go over budget when you start adding in all of the little things needed/wanted. I definitely wouldn't have been able to do any of it if I didn't DIY it.


----------

